# Rooster or pullet?



## pulcini80 (Sep 23, 2013)

20 weeks, no crowing, but looks like a rooster to me. What do you think?


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

ready the stew pot


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Check for spurs. Pretty!


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

This is def. a rooster. I can see the saddle feathers better in this pic.


----------

